# High score, low pay: why the gig economy loves gamification



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

https://www.theguardian.com/busines...on-lyft-uber-drivers-ride-hailing-gig-economy


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_"After weeks of driving like a maniac in order to restore my higher-than-average driver rating, I managed to raise it back up to a 4.93. Although it felt great, it is almost shameful and astonishing to admit that one's rating, so long as it stays above 4.6, has no actual bearing on anything other than your sense of self-worth. You do not receive a weekly bonus for being a highly rated driver. Your rate of pay does not increase for being a highly rated driver. In fact, I was losing money trying to flatter customers with candy and keep my car scrupulously clean."_
_^^^_
Dear Ants: here is your reading assignment for tonight.
Test is tomorrow.


----------



## MusicMan03 (Jan 30, 2019)

I got my first 1-Star of this year today. I'm embarrassed to say that I was emotionally distressed about discovering this

Reading the above gave me the context I needed. Thank you


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I ended getting a couple this week... I have plenty extra if you want one.....








Most of these came from pax 25 and under.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I get about one 1-star rating every 125 rides on average. Every second you spend worrying about your rating is a wasted second of your life.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

teh744 said:


> I ended getting a couple this week... I have plenty extra if you want one.....
> View attachment 306733
> 
> Most of these came from pax 25 and under.


Same with me. under 35 years old or short shit trips. If I'd have to guess 80% of my 1 - 4 star ratings are from min fare / <$10 trips. It's hilarious.


----------



## MusicMan03 (Jan 30, 2019)

Thank you all

This week I picked up a 4 and a 3. Still working on that 2. It's bothering me less, but it still bothers me. Everyone's shared experience here helps, thank you


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

So far I lost a 1* and gained a 2*....:confusion:


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

teh744 said:


> I ended getting a couple this week... I have plenty extra if you want one.....
> View attachment 306733
> 
> Most of these came from pax 25 and under.


Be proud of that two star. Those are hard to get.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2019)

MusicMan03 said:


> Thank you all
> 
> This week I picked up a 4 and a 3. Still working on that 2. It's bothering me less, but it still bothers me. Everyone's shared experience here helps, thank you


I have completed 799 trip and have had ONE 1-star. I know it was a smart-a$$ college kid that was drunk. He asctually told me he was gonna give me one star to screw up my rating. I don't worry about it. I have never had a 2 or 3, and only seven 4-stars. I have a 4.98. Just be yourself and don't worry about it. You're gonna eventually get "that guy." I have found that working the airport gives me better passengers and more tips

Recently, at the airport waiting lot, I was talking to a fairly new driver that was baffled by how many low ratings he was getting. He was asking me why I thought he was getting low ratings ... While he was sitting in his car smoking a cigarette. I stuck my head in and his car smelled like a full ash tray. DUH


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I have completed 799 trip and have had ONE 1-star. I know it was a smart-a$$ college kid that was drunk. He asctually told me he was gonna give me one star to screw up my rating. I don't worry about it. I have never had a 2 or 3, and only seven 4-stars. I have a 4.98. Just be yourself and don't worry about it. You're gonna eventually get "that guy." I have found that working the airport gives me better passengers and more tips
> 
> Recently, at the airport waiting lot, I was talking to a fairly new driver that was baffled by how many low ratings he was getting. He was asking me why I thought he was getting low ratings ... While he was sitting in his car smoking a cigarette. I stuck my head in and his car smelled like a full ash tray. DUH


I had a grown up adult tell me when I first started driving that no driver should ever be 5 stars, he gave me my first 4 star along with a $10 tip. I watched him do it right in the app sitting next to me. I was pissed at first but got over it real quick.

Remember my first 3 star as well, young lady late at night asked me to turn down a different road than was the best way to go just as I was at the intersection going 45 MPH. I said too late, you want me to turn around or make the next turn like I planned on. She was slightly peeved at me. 3 star about 20 minutes later.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I had a grown up adult tell me when I first started driving that no driver should ever be 5 stars, he gave me my first 4 star along with a $10 tip. I watched him do it right in the app sitting next to me. I was pissed at first but got over it real quick.
> 
> Remember my first 3 star as well, young lady late at night asked me to turn down a different road than was the best way to go just as I was at the intersection going 45 MPH. I said too late, you want me to turn around or make the next turn like I planned on. She was slightly peeved at me. 3 star about 20 minutes later.


School teacher?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

According to this forum policy, I couldn't copy and paste what I wrote earlier. So I would copy and paste the link here about how I see riders view of rating and how other advised me of what to say. Thank you.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/write-a-rule-you-wish-uber-lyft-had.314044/#post-4866833


----------

